# Hello peeps



## lelly (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey my name is Lelly,

Just recently got my wee TT  love my wee car to bits, even though its broke twice on me already and i have not even had it 6 months 

Just thought i would join to say hi 

Lelly


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## lelly (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

hi and welcome 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Dave-TT (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome


----------

